

Startup Quote: David Cohen, co-founder, TechStars - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/6897602898

======
raychancc
I’d build stuff that’s awesome and get people using it. Investors will come
out of the woodwork when you do.

\- David Cohen (@davidcohen)

<http://startupquote.com/post/6897602898>

